# Rad Relocate Kit For AC 700H1.



## austinlord13

So I just got a 2008 Arctic Cat 700H1, and I plan on racking the radiator. But I can not find a kit.

Does any body know if a mud pro rad kit will work? My brother has a 2010 mud pro with an Extreme rad relocate kit that he got from ebay, and it looks like it will fit fine.

I'm wanting one that also relocates the oil cooler.

And I'm not wanting to make one.

So does anybody know of a kit that will fit/work? Or if any mud pro kit will work?

Didn't mean to post in wrong section, but is a 2010 mud pro radiator the same as my 2008 700 h1? Cuz I'm willing to mod a mud pro relocation kit to fit mine?


----------



## austinlord13

Didn't mean to post in wrong section, but is a 2010 mud pro radiator the same as my 2008 700 h1? Cuz I'm willing to mod a mud pro relocation kit to fit mine?


----------



## J2!

Yeah one from a mud pro should fiit just fine. They are basically the same bikes, racks and all. The radiators might be a little different. Have you checked with Rubberdown ?? They make kits for the kitties, very well built.


----------



## joshwyle

statelinecustoms dot com looks like they could make one for u


----------



## austinlord13

J2! said:


> Yeah one from a mud pro should fiit just fine. They are basically the same bikes, racks and all. The radiators might be a little different. Have you checked with Rubberdown ?? They make kits for the kitties, very well built.


Yeah, rubber down does not have one. And the rack are different on the 09+ models but my brothers 2010 look like it bolt up just fine, but I just need to find out if the radiators are the exact same.


----------



## J2!

I believe the racks are the same they just started making them out of smaller diameter tubing if I remember right, but they might be slightly different. I made my own out of some 1X1 aluminum angle from lowes, painted it with spray bedliner and it worked out great. Very cheap and easy to do.


----------



## austinlord13

I'm actually putting a Mud Pro snorkel on it, because they fit with no extra modding/trimming. And my dealer says he will install it.


But The only thing I'm not sure about is the fans and one of the hoses is a little different, but I can buy some hose from a local auto store. Also, I'm not sure if the fan will line up/fit right with the kit on? I plan on ordering an Xtreme Radiator Relocation kit for an 09+ Mud Pro if that helps.


----------



## 2500

Yes it will fit just fine! I just bought one from my local cat dealer and its a perfect fit.


----------



## Rubberdown

Cat made 2 different racks, the latest ones are made with 3/4" tubing, and there was a bunch of machines made with 1" tubing, but it also had a different shape with different bends in it. This alone proves to be a pain in the arse for me when checking on comparability from one model to the next. 

As for your machine, we DO have a kit for it, we just dont move the oil cooler up. Again, this is a Arctic Cat thing, they changed that cooler several times in a few year period so we decided to leave it alone. Leaving it down below does 2 things, it allows us to move the entire rad kit back about an additional inch from the front of the machine, and once the rad is up out of the stock location, it is extremely easy to rinse the oil cooler.


----------



## austinlord13

Rubberdown said:


> Cat made 2 different racks, the latest ones are made with 3/4" tubing, and there was a bunch of machines made with 1" tubing, but it also had a different shape with different bends in it. This alone proves to be a pain in the arse for me when checking on comparability from one model to the next.
> 
> As for your machine, we DO have a kit for it, we just dont move the oil cooler up. Again, this is a Arctic Cat thing, they changed that cooler several times in a few year period so we decided to leave it alone. Leaving it down below does 2 things, it allows us to move the entire rad kit back about an additional inch from the front of the machine, and once the rad is up out of the stock location, it is extremely easy to rinse the oil cooler.


Well i put a wild boar kit on it. Fits just fine. And it brought up the oil cooler.


----------

